#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  Guide for Instrumentation and Control Equipment Grounding

## amshah

:EEK!: 


IEEE Std 1050-2004 IEEE Guide for Instrumentation and Control Equipment Grounding in Generating Stations2005





**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Guide for Instrumentation and Control Equipment Grounding

----------


## danielo

> IEEE Std 1050-2004 IEEE Guide for Instrumentation and Control Equipment Grounding in Generating Stations2005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...





Dear amshah, thanks and appreciate for your post.

----------


## greges2009

Thanks.

----------


## ksanto

Many Thanks....

----------


## AmirElectric

Special Thnx.

----------


## somucdm

thanks and keep uploading

----------


## amshah

IEEE Recommended Practice for Powering and Grounding Sensitive Electronic Equipment (IEEE std 1100-1992)


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


enjoy

----------


## amshah

Control System Power and Grounding Better Practice


Control system power and grounding is possibly the single most important element to ensure a control system doesn't experience unidentified "gremlins" throughout its life. The topic is appropriate to every control system domain, including programmable logic controllers, process control systems, robotics, vision systems, etc. Power and grounding is recognized by a major industry standards organization, ISA, in ongoing standards efforts.

Control Engineering and several power and grounding experts have developed this control system power and grounding resource. When used in conjunction with control system manufacturer installation documentation, users can expect robust, reliable control system installation; one that remains free of "phantom" problems caused by power and grounding glitches.

- Provides clarity for manufacturer's obscure system documentation

- The only single source control system power and grounding guide available.

- Details how to significantly improve reliability in control systems, saving valuable time and money.

# Publisher: Newnes
# Number Of Pages: 128
# Publication Date: 2004-02-23
# ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0750678267
# ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780750678261 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

Thanks !

----------


## sanjiv77

how to calculate eathing  requirement cable & earth pit requirements

----------


## amshah

> how to calculate eathing  requirement cable & earth pit requirements




Hi Sanjeev, if u r in india then my IS code will help u directly or just go through it it will certainly help you.

AS per Is minimum cable to earth pit shall be of 16mm, see table 7 in section 12 . Go to section 12 of IS 3043, for size of conducter and sizing of cable size.

current carrying capacity shall decide the branch earthing cables or main earthing cables size (based on your source of power to panel, which in turn goes to earth pit when fault occurs)

Hope you like this, comments from all users are welcome for discussions, i do not ahve BS /IEC/UL/IEEE code details about the Same.

Waiting for some to share

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sanjiv77

yes I am from India
do u have design formula & methods for same?

----------


## amshah

> yes I am from India
> 
> 
> do u have design formula & methods for same?



from above is3043 read point 12 it will solve your requirment.See More: Guide for Instrumentation and Control Equipment Grounding

----------


## amshah

Find herewith BS 7430 -Code of practice for  Earthing


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ranjith_asp

Dear all,
All the ifile links have expired. Please share them again. :EEK!: 

Many thx in advance,
ranjith_asp :Cool:

----------


## Nabilia

BS 7430 1998 Code of practice for Earthing.pdf	  1.460 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

Control Engineering - Control System Power and Grounding Better Practice.pdf 2.103 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

IEEE Std 1100-2005 Powering and Grounding Electronic Equipment - Emerald book.pdf	  9.739 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

IEEE Std 1050-2004 IEEE Guide for Instrumentation and Control Equipment Grounding in Generating Stations.pdf	  1.212 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## moh555

all links are dead, please upload, again
thanks

----------


## Nabilia

> all links are dead, please upload, again
> thanks



Try again...?

----------


## nampve

Please, Upload IEEE STD 1050: 2004 again. Thanks so much.

----------


## amshah

find it here

----------


## nampve

Thank you so much!

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thks

----------


## Hix

> Control Engineering - Control System Power and Grounding Better Practice.pdf 2.103 MB
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Could you reupload this book. Thanks in advanceSee More: Guide for Instrumentation and Control Equipment Grounding

----------

